# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Αναζητηση σχεδιου PCB  (MAIN DWG 1587) απο  PIONEER CDJ-200

## materatsi

Βρηκα εδω το διαγραμμα ομως δεν ειναι καθαρα ενφανες οι βαθμιδες.http://www.scribd.com/doc/63862341/CDJ-200-RRV3095.Το προβλημα υποθετω πως βρισκεται στην main dwg1587,καθως το προβλημα ειναι πως το μοτερ του λειζερ,τις πιο πολλες φορες γυριζει (τρελα) χωρις να μετακινει το λειζερ στην θεση που χρειαζεται για την ενεργοποιηση του μπουτον.Αν σπρωξεις το λειζερ με το χερι,η συσκευη λειτουργει κανονικα.Μερικες φορες ομως λειτουργει...

----------


## ezizu

Όταν λες μπουτόν τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Αν κατάλαβα καλά, μιλάς για αυτό που δίνει πληροφορία για την θέση της κεφαλής(θέση ηρεμίας = κεφαλή προς την μεριά του μοτέρ περιστροφής του δισκου cd) .Αν είναι έτσι τότε πιστεύω πως με ένα καλό καθάρισμα και προσεχτική λίπανση/γρασσάρισμα του μηχανισμού κίνησης της κεφαλής ,θα είσαι εντάξει.Συνήθως από σκόνη και διάφορα σκουπίδια που κολάνε στον άξονα η κεφαλή κολάει και δεν μπορεί να κινηθεί σωστά μπρος -πίσω ,όλες τις φορές που θα χρειαστεί να κάνει αυτή την κίνηση.Για αυτό και κάποιες φορές λειτουργεί.

----------


## materatsi

Το  εχω καθαρισει,και γρασαρισμα εκανα στα σημει που πρεπει,τελικα κατεληξα πως φταιει το BD7907FS (λαθος τασεις),οδοιγος του μοτερ...Για να δουμε το πρωι αν υπαρχει και που.

----------


## SakisMS

> Το  εχω καθαρισει,και γρασαρισμα εκανα στα σημει που πρεπει,τελικα κατεληξα πως φταιει το BD7907FS (λαθος τασεις),οδοιγος του μοτερ...Για να δουμε το πρωι αν υπαρχει και που.


Η κεφαλή και τα εξαρτήματα που την αποτελούν δεν πωλούνται ξεχωριστά. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα βρεις στο εμπόριο. Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στο έλασμα που ακουμπά στον ατέρμονα άξονα που κινεί την κεφαλή. Αν δεν είναι αυτό τότε χρειάζεται αλλαγή ολόκληρου του μηχανισμού της κεφαλής. Κόστος περίπου 120 ευρώ.

----------

